# iCloud Drive



## fabavi (18 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je possède une compte professionnel me permettant d'avoir un iCloud Drive de grande capacité.
J'aimerais installer cet iCloud Drive sur mon mac perso, en remplaçant l'icloud drive de mon identifiant perso par l'cloud drive associé à mon compte pro sur ma session perso.
Est-ce possible?
Si oui, comment faire? Si non, comment je pourrais travailler avec ma session perso ouverte et enregistrer sur le cloud associé à mon compte pro?
Merci par avance,
fabian


----------



## Wizepat (18 Mai 2019)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sauf passer par le navigateur internet. Auquel cas, tu pourras utiliser ta session perso. 

Sinon tu créés une session pro.


----------



## fabavi (18 Mai 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sauf passer par le navigateur internet. Auquel cas, tu pourras utiliser ta session perso.
> 
> Sinon tu créés une session pro.


merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2019)

Tu peux substituer ton iCloud Drive pro au perso.

Tu copies en local sur ton Mac ce qui est enregistré sur ton iCloud Drive perso.

Tu te déconnectes de ta session iCloud perso et te connectes à ta session pro.

Tu copies sur ton iCloud Drive pro ce que tu as récupéré de ton iCloud Drive perso.

Par contre, du fait que tu n’es plus connecté à ton compte iCloud perso, tu perds la synchro des signets, calendriers,... qui doivent se faire avec la session pro.

Pour le mail iCloud, si tu l’utilises, il faut voir comment ça se passe (là, j’ignore).


----------



## fabavi (19 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu peux substituer ton iCloud Drive pro au perso.
> 
> Tu copies en local sur ton Mac ce qui est enregistré sur ton iCloud Drive perso.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse,
Mais ce que j'aurais souhaité faire, c'est sur ma session perso, avoir iCloud Drive pro.
Ainsi, lorsque je suis au boulot, j'ai accès à mon iCloud pro, et à la maison sur ma session perso sur laquelle je travaille, j'aurais pu tout enregistrer sur le pro. Je n'ai rien à enregistrer sur mon iCloud Drive perso.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2019)

fabavi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse,
> Mais ce que j'aurais souhaité faire, c'est sur ma session perso, avoir iCloud Drive pro.
> Ainsi, lorsque je suis au boulot, j'ai accès à mon iCloud pro, et à la maison sur ma session perso sur laquelle je travaille, j'aurais pu tout enregistrer sur le pro. Je n'ai rien à enregistrer sur mon iCloud Drive perso.



Ça, ce n’est pas possible.

Chaque iCloud Drive est lié au compte auquel il est rattaché.


----------

